# WORD - Display Text depending on a value of a Combo Box



## falia57 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello everybody,

This morning I posted a question on how to display a text depending on a value of a combo box and I had my ansyer here :

https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/1023644-display-text-depending-value-combo-box.html

But now I would like to know if it's possible to do the same thing on Word please ? Or do you know a way to "import" my Excel 2010 result in a word 2010 please ?
Because when I do a copy/paste, my combox is displaying as am image ...


Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Macropod (Sep 21, 2017)

Is there a particular reason for having a userform? If you want the combobox selection to show in the Word document, you could simply use a dropdown content control or combo-box content control at the appropriate location in the Word document. If you want such a content control to change content elsewhere in the document, see, for example:
http://www.msofficeforums.com/word-vba/16498-multiple-entries-dropdown-lists.html
http://www.msofficeforums.com/word-vba/36624-customizing-form-fill-docs-dropdowns.html#post119730


----------

